# Blind Vizsla



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Illinois


I've been notified of this beautiful V possibly needing a re-home! She is blind and needs a specific kind of household to help keep her from getting nervous and anxious. 

If you know of anyone that could take this on please contact the owner. Just thought I would get the word out. We have a blind Rat terrier right now, and it has been very difficult for him to get adjusted. Its not an easy thing...

Take a look, thanks guys!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:'(


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Poor baby! :'(


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is so tragic,and at such a young age...lets hope she gets a new loving home soon..


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

So sad. I really feel for the family. Started crying reading the post they put up. Hope she finds a good peaceful home.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Poor baby - hope she will find a good home and may be a seeing eye dog companion.


----------

